# thank You Reggie!



## TheTruth (Mar 17, 2005)

God Bless!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This is so depressing watching this... :'(


----------



## TheTruth (Mar 17, 2005)

It Really is.......This guy should not retire. He transcends Rivalries.


----------



## TheTruth (Mar 17, 2005)

How bout that for sportsmanship. Reggie.....Reggie


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Basel57 said:


> This is so depressing watching this... :'(


it is. 

a very nice moment at the end, but just sad watching it.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

This will be the Thank You Reggie thread.


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

I was holding back tears watching him walk off the court for the last time.....I got goosebumps watching it....He was the reason I was became a Pacers fan when I was younger....He gave us some great memories that is for sure


----------



## D5 (Jun 23, 2003)

Seeing him walk off the court for the last time sent chills through me. I never followed the Pacers intensely but Reggie Miller was always one of the class acts and one of my favorite players.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

THANKS REGGIE!


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

I still can't believe he's gonna retire, I keep on holding on to the feeling that he's gonna change his mind, and realise that they are true title contenders next year.


It was so sad watching that, I just can't grasp the fact that he won't be playing next year. But I honor and respect Reggie for staying with Indiana his whole career.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Just thought I'd put this here...

REG-GIE! REG-GIE! REG-GIE!


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

What a way to end it, i was getting teary eyed, i enjoyed watching you play Reggie !


----------



## TheTruth (Mar 17, 2005)

he's still way too good to retire.......he still has the killer instinct.....no doubt about it. 

the best 40 year old player probably ever.

he could play till he's 45 and still be a positive scoring factor


----------



## Nenad Krstic (Feb 28, 2005)

Thanks for the great memories Reggie! You where always a class act and one of my favorite players........one of the greatest players of all time
Hears to your career :clap:


----------



## DJMD (Nov 20, 2004)

My depression starts now. Reggie is why I watch basketball, I will probably stop now for a while because it will suck without him involved. Other than Steve Nash, I have no reason to watch anymore.

I will miss you forever, thank god I got to see you in person this year. You will be forever missed in my household.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

I must admit I had more than a tear in my eye as the game concluded. What Larry Brown did with 15 seconds left or so was definately a classy of him. That is one moment I wont forget.


----------



## kindred (Dec 26, 2004)

yet anther great player i know i will miss, farewell, reggie


----------



## naptownpimp (Feb 1, 2004)

i also had a tear in my eye what a moment that was

this is how i wanted reggie to go out, what a great career


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

The end of the game was spectacular, I just can't stress that enough. When the game finished, everyone was still in there seats(well standing up) cheering for Reggie to come back for one more year.
What a scene.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*"We're not worthy"*


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Reggie should have stayed one more year and tried to go out the way David Robinson did.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Turkish Delight said:


> I must admit I had more than a tear in my eye as the game concluded. What Larry Brown did with 15 seconds left or so was definately a classy of him. That is one moment I wont forget.


My level of respect for Brown just went up a couple of notches. ( 2-20 )


I will not let anybody diss this man from now on about anything, that is the classiest move I have seen in a looooooooooong time.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

All great things come to an end. For us, tonight was the night that we saw the legend go away. For the most part, the guys who are like 18+ years old, who have seen and witnessed some of the miracles and amazing things he's done. I was at a bar watching the game, and it was hard, i won't even lie. 

Awsome game to go away with though. Reggie is the greatest. The greatest i've ever cheered for and the greatest i've ever seen. 

I'll never forget and will thank him forever for being so loyal to our team. Words can not describe how i feel right now.

Good bye Reggie Miller.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

*THANK YOU REGGIE!*

for 18 years of heroics, and the 6 years I was able to see.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

I didn't think I would cry at the end, but when I saw the fans stand up and start one last Reg-gie chant, I couldn't help myself. That was about as emotional as I've ever been watching a sports game, only winning a championship will pass that up.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

It's definitely a sad day for the NBA as a whole, to see the final day of Reggie Miller's career. I shed a few tears, because he's been playing for the Pacers longer than I've been watching basketball. 

In my time of watching basketball, Reggie's been the hero, the villain, and the victim. There won't be another player like him, and no player for as long as I watch basketball will put fear in my heart when the game is on the line and they have the ball.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> It's definitely a sad day for the NBA as a whole, to see the final day of Reggie Miller's career. I shed a few tears, because he's been playing for the Pacers longer than I've been watching basketball.
> 
> In my time of watching basketball, Reggie's been the hero, the villain, and the victim. There won't be another player like him, and no player for as long as I watch basketball will put fear in my heart when the game is on the line and they have the ball.


 he's been gone too long already :sad:. but where this path ends, another path opens.


----------



## TheTruth (Mar 17, 2005)

Thank You Reggie.............

For being the greatest deep-ball shooter ever....
For playing with class...
For being a great interview....
For playing with one team your whole career....
For crying on your last night...
For appreciating the game...
For being "the hero, the villian, and the victim"....
For getting to know Spike Lee.....lol
For retiring while you still were magical....



On a decency level.....

Thank You Larry Brown, and the Detroit Pistons for appreciating "the right way".


god bless


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## JoeD (Sep 2, 2004)

I really wish Reggie would consider atleast being a sixth man next year. I really wish they could of competed with Artest even if we would lose because of it. Especially when you also remember the heartbreakers against the Bulls. Reggie was certainly convincing about his plans to retire, it's just a damn shame they had to have such a rough year. But I like that he is sure of retiring in that he saw what was coming and made the most of it. I think he accepts that you don't always get a fair shake in basketball and all that really matters is what you do with what you have--just because the outside circumstances weren't right for a championship doesn't diminish you or really leave anything lacking, even though it sure would of been nice. Ring or not Reggie stands as tall as those who won one. It's hard to sum up all my thoughts other than with gigantic understatements... This was sad and Indiana just won't be the same.


----------



## JoeD (Sep 2, 2004)

This feels too weird. I liked Reggie but I never gave him his due before this, since Indiana isn't my team. I think a lot of people like me didn't realize what they had with him until it's gone.


----------



## DannyGranger33 (May 12, 2005)

Reggie will always be one of my favorite players of all time. He was a big reason why I started to like the Pacers to begin with. Sucks we couldn't get him a ring 

And as much as I despise the Pistons - that was one classy move of them to applaud Reg as he left the floor.


----------



## sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH (Aug 11, 2004)

oh...only god know how much i hated him...
in the 90's i was a big bulls fan so naturaly i hated reggie cuz he was...... - himself, reggie miller! i cant forget how he pushed mj and nailed that 3 pointer, all the problems and the hard life he made to the bulls.

BUT

this year i realy understand who is reggie, how much he contributed to the game all around the world.
people sayin that there will be no one like michael jordan (agreed) but i also think that there will be no reggie miller also...ever.
he made me angry and sad alot of times but i gotta say:

THANK YOU, REGGIE MILLER


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

I remember back in 1993 when I was subscribed to Sports Illustrated for Kids. I drew a picture for the Fan Art section of Reggie. They actually put it in the next issue. Was always one of my favorites. I super miss Reggie already.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Considering how extememly sentimental I am, I'm suprised I wasn't that sad.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks for everything Reggie I loved watching you compete and your defense and shooting it was out of this world.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Here's to _A true UCLA legend_

:worship:


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

As odd is it may sound, this has been one of the hardest days of my life. I know everyone here says they will miss Reggie...but Reggie was so much more to me than just a basketball player. He was the reason when I was younger that I fell in love with basketball. He was the reason I turned my life around and he is just such a huge part of who I am today as a man. Growing up, I wasn't known as Shawn Flynn...I was known as 'Reggie.' Everywhere I go...every where I play ball or anything...I am known as 'Reggie.' Reggie Miller was more to me than anyone could ever possible imagine. I don't know what Im gonna do not being able to watch him now...I really don't. I do promise this though, as long as I am playing basketball...whoever is on the same court as me will remember who Reggie Miller is.

I cried last night Reggie....I'm going to miss you beyond belief.


----------

